# C/1/75th RR kill time on Salines following the invasion of Grenada



## RippedHalo (Apr 21, 2013)

> Raw video footage of C/1/75 Rangers killing time on Salines after a job well done - submitted by Wpns PL Guerry "Roy" Bowen


 
Taken from: www.theurgentfurystory.com


----------



## goon175 (Apr 23, 2013)

The link doesn't work?


----------



## RippedHalo (Apr 23, 2013)

goon175 said:


> The link doesn't work?


 
Sorry? Which link? There should be a video and a source website.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 23, 2013)

Video and the links worked for me bro.


----------



## goon175 (Apr 24, 2013)

ok got it. very cool!


----------



## G8rRanger (Jan 9, 2014)

An old friend of mine (OPSEC) led 1/C/1/75 out the door of his a/c and throughout this operation. I have not had contact since he left school.  We are having a reunion later this month (January 2014) and I hope to link up with him prior and get him there.  Would love a PM on this.  Thanks.


----------

